# Quick site question please



## jaxgatorz (Oct 7, 2008)

I notice alot of ya'll have a location line on your posts.. How do I add that?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  thx in advance ..


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike...at the top of the page in blue there is a User CP button. You can go in there and make changes..


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 7, 2008)

Thx CG !!,, I went there a few times and missed it..still not sure..This post should tell me


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 7, 2008)

woohooo..thx again !! also found out that " this forum requires that you wait at least 30 seconds between posts"..


----------



## jond (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Welcome to SMF, i think you need to be a Premier member to see the detailled location.  Normally you will just see the state.

Jon.


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Like smoking meat... apparently slow is good here too...LOL! Hmm anyone in the Comcast markets has prolly seen the "Slowskis" commercials.

I wonder about the time limits. VERY annoying on rapid fire searches that I tend to do.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2008)

no Jon, you don't need to be a premier member to do that.........


----------

